# Синдром периферичной цервикальной недостаточности



## Admin (15 Мар 2007)

Попросили вопрос задать:

Сыну 16 лет, поставили диагноз Синдром периферичной цервикальной недостаточности. Что это такое?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (15 Мар 2007)

Pavel написал(а):


> Попросили вопрос задать:
> 
> Сыну 16 лет, поставили диагноз Синдром периферичной цервикальной недостаточности. Что это такое?



Мне такой диагноз не известен. Если можно опишите ситуацию подробнее...


----------



## Ell (15 Мар 2007)

Вот что нашла:

"А.Ю.Ратнер (16) с учениками описал клинику двух постнатальных синдромокомплексов: это синдром периферической цервикальной недостаточности (синдром амиотрофии плечевого пояса)..." (с)

источник - http://www.bobir.ru/science/memory.shtml

получается, что это синдром амиотрофии плечевого пояса?


----------

